# HOWTO-Thread



## isah (27. August 2006)

da die videos auf vtcz.ch nicht gehen.. hier paar neue, ganz simpel: sidehop bzw bunnyhop aus verschiedenen videos geschnitten (meist ros / diaz) einmal in normaler zeit, einmal in 40%. 

bis jetzt hab ich sidehop, bunnyhop.

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/isah --> howto_bunnyhop & howto_sidehop

Copyright .. naja, die diaz szenen von KAMIKazerider, die super slo-mo szene von ros ist von felix mücke gefilmt.. 

Ich mach die tage noch hook und gap, und sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein..


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach die tage noch hook und gap, und sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein..


HowTo-Coust und HowTo-CoustWheelswitch wäre noch cool 

Super Idee der HOWTO-Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. August 2006)

Saubere Technik


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2006)

schöne idee martin.


----------



## AcaPulco (27. August 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> HowTo-Coust und *HowTo-CoustWheelswitch* wäre noch cool
> 
> Super Idee der HOWTO-Thread



Und das in bold ist was?


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2006)

achja, es wäre schön wenn hier jemand mal how-to-Vrgappen postet


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Und das in bold ist was?


zb. auf ne Rail... zuerst VR und dann switch aufs HR!


----------



## roborider (28. August 2006)

Heißt das nicht Coustillier-Technik


----------



## Jazznaz (28. August 2006)

Hab ne Seite mit einigen Tutorial Videos gefunden. Darunter sind Beginner und Fortgeschrittenen Techniken die den Bunnyhop betreffen. Die Videos sind auf Englisch, aber gut verständlich. Immerhin habe ich so den Bunnyhop erlernt.

Klick mich


----------



## V!RUS (28. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> achja, es wäre schön wenn hier jemand mal how-to-Vrgappen postet



Stimmt, von HR auf HR kann ich relativ sicher, wenn auch nicht so weit, aber auf VR kann ich nicht, da bin ich mir so unsicher, dass ich irgendwie mit VR vor die Kante spring, Nosepick.


----------



## AcaPulco (28. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, von HR auf HR kann ich relativ sicher, wenn auch nicht so weit, aber auf VR kann ich nicht, da bin ich mir so unsicher, dass ich irgendwie mit VR vor die Kante spring, Nosepick.



Dann kann dir da auch kein Video helfen, das musste schonmal selber machen. Am Besten erstmal versuchen, die Weite auf beide Räder zu schaffen... Also, dass du sozusagen nicht mit dem Hinterrad zuerst die Kante berührst, sondern mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landen. Hinterrad an der Kante und Vorderrad auf dem Hindernis. Dann immer mal mehr das Vorderrad runterdrücken wenn du weißt, es ist drüber über dem Hinderniss, dann sollte das mit der Zeit kommen. Und natürlich musst du auch Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen, also mehr vorlehnen als sonst, sonst bringt das nischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. August 2006)

naja mir gehts eher darum einen gap nach oben zu springen, da ist das ganze aufs HR nen ziemliches geruppe (sieht nicht gut aus) und ich komm damit auch nicht sehr hoch, weit. da wäre es aufs vr schon einfacher (kann ich mir so vorstellen)


----------



## z-martin (28. August 2006)

ein bisschen was zur fahrtechnik und ein paar Tricks


----------



## tinitram (28. August 2006)

hab der seite nix entnehmen können was man beim trialen gebrauchen könnte...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. August 2006)

z-martin schrieb:
			
		

> ein bisschen was zur fahrtechnik und ein paar Tricks



das würde eher in das "HowTo-für-hollanradfahrer-den-bordstein-hoch" passen


----------



## Jazznaz (29. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, von HR auf HR kann ich relativ sicher, wenn auch nicht so weit, aber auf VR kann ich nicht, da bin ich mir so unsicher, dass ich irgendwie mit VR vor die Kante spring, Nosepick.



Mit dem HR auf einen Baumstamm oder im Flat is kein Problem für mich, nur beim Versuch auf dem VR zu landen, hatte ich mich zu weit nach vorn gelehnt. Den Rest kann man sich denken. *autsch*


----------



## EchoPure (29. August 2006)

Das beste ist einfach an kleinen Kanten anfangen und dann einfach imer höhere Kanten versuchen!
Ich habe es am Anfang nicht mit einen vorhop (wie Neil oder Graig )es machen sondern mit einem tretti gemacht und dann mit einen vorop probiert!
Und nicht so viel Angst haben das man vor die Kante spring!!!
Am Anfang das Vr auf die Mauer setzen und nicht gegen die Kante.Ich versuche schon das Vr gegen die Kante zu setzen damit es mich mehr staucht und das Hr leichter hoch kommt!
Also einfach probieren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunboy (30. August 2006)

Blubb


----------



## Jazznaz (3. September 2006)

Der Bunnyhop ist sehr einfach zu lernen. Ich hab einen Bunnyhop über eine Dose nach nur 1 Stunde gekonnt. Es ist dabei egal ob man nun eine Rahmenfederung hat oder nicht, ich hab keine und es funktioniert. Ansonsten must du nur üben, üben, üben.

Gruß Calsonic


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. September 2006)

ich glaub nich dass es ne rahmenfederung einfacher machen würde


----------



## Jazznaz (3. September 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub nich dass es ne rahmenfederung einfacher machen würde



Deswegen sag ich ja, das es keinen Unterschied macht. Die Feder dämpft und springt nicht.


----------



## trialsrider (3. September 2006)

Jazznaz schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen sag ich ja, das es keinen Unterschied macht. Die Feder dämpft und springt nicht.



Und eben diese Aussage ist falsch!  

Denn MIT Rahmenfederung wie du es nennst...ist es schwerer!  


martin


----------



## Jazznaz (4. September 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Und eben diese Aussage ist falsch!
> 
> Denn MIT Rahmenfederung wie du es nennst...ist es schwerer!
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich bin bisher immer nur ohne Rahmenfederung gefahren. Die Aussage war ja schließlich nur Theorie und nicht erwiesene Tatsache.
Trotzdem Danke für diese Erkenntnis. Jetzt habe ich einen weiteren Grund gegen Rahmenfederungen.


----------



## Monty98 (4. September 2006)

lustiger avatar 
"Megaman...plasma power"


----------



## sunboy (4. September 2006)

Blubb


----------



## V!RUS (4. September 2006)

Das ist aber ganz schön schwer, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Meinst du, du kommst mit dem VR auf das Hindernis, während das HR weiter unten ist und drehst dann mit den Handgelenken im Flug den Lenker nach vorne, dass das HR auch auf das Hindernis hochkommt? Da müsstest du ja eine enorme Kraft aufbringen.


----------



## sunboy (4. September 2006)

Blubb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (4. September 2006)

Ja, aber das geschieht doch nicht durch Drehen am Lenker. Das wird dann kommen, weil du den Lenker nach vorne schiebst und dich nach vorne lehnst.


----------



## Jazznaz (6. September 2006)

Um bei einem Sprung auf dem HR zu landen, strecke ich die Beine durch. Dadurch halte ich das HR weiter unten und ziehe es nicht an meinen Körper ran, wie beim normalen Bunnyhop. So kann ich am besten auf dem HR landen. Macht ihr das genauso oder gibts da noch eine andere Technik?


----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen, kann hier mal vll. einer nen video von nem coust machen am besten einer der nicht so hoch ist und nicht auf geländer ist. achja wenns geht richtig gute quali. Oder es opfert sich mal jem. den zu eklären. Ich Kann denn schon soweit aber ich roll immer noch ran und mach das ganze net aus "flug".

Eisbein


----------



## jockie (11. Oktober 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hallöchen, kann hier mal vll. einer nen video von nem coust machen am besten einer der nicht so hoch ist und nicht auf geländer ist. achja wenns geht richtig gute quali. Oder es opfert sich mal jem. den zu eklären. Ich Kann denn schon soweit aber ich roll immer noch ran und mach das ganze net aus "flug".
> 
> Eisbein



http://www.trashzen.com/climbing11.html
http://www.trashzen.com/balance5.html


----------



## locdog (11. Oktober 2006)

geiler link jockie, sehr schon beschrieben mit clips usw. !!!


----------



## jockie (11. Oktober 2006)

Jo, TrashZen rockt schon immer...und mit den animated GIFs kann auch keiner herumpiensen, dass ein Video nicht geht 
Des Angelsächsischen muss man halt mächtig sein.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2006)

jo danke schon ma. Ist schade das es in English ist aber mitm bissel überlegung versteht man auch das. Und die videos und Gifs sind auch gut.


----------



## dane08 (25. Januar 2007)

ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr nen hook up macht (autodachtechnik)  wenn die stufe ganz leicht schräg ist denn krieg ichs hin,aber wenn sie senkrecht ist dann klappts net. Wann zieht ihr welche bremsen und voriningen wann lasst ihr sie los ? 
ich habs bis jetz immer mit durchgehend angezognen bremsen gemacht aber das klappt bei ner senkrechten irgendwie net


----------



## isah (26. Januar 2007)

scheller drauf zu fahren, und pedale beim einhaengen fast senkrecht halten.. gewicht bei der landung ueber den lenker. 

bsxl machts ohne, neil tunnicliff machts mit bremse.. klappt alles, nur ohne bremse fuehlts sich bisschen schwabbelig an finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. Mai 2007)

jo ich kram den thread mal wieder raus oder schreibe mal wieder was rein martin war so freundlich den rauszusuchen. Also noch mal die bitte an den jenigen mit dem tipp video es mal hoch zu laden, ich glaube das video hatte ca. 140mb es war alles in gguter quali immer die gleiche mauer, alles in slomow und ich glaube der jenige ist nen coust gefahren.


----------



## crap (3. Mai 2007)

Zu den sehr schoenen Videos haette ich noch eine Ergaenzungsfrage: 

Wie fuehlt sich ein Coust waehrend des Sprungs anders an als ein normaler Treter mit Landung auf beiden Raedern oder HR zuerst? Spuert man die Drehbewegung nach vorne, die man ausloest, richtig? Ist der Kopf gefuehlsmaessig sehr weit vor dem Lenker und ueber dem Vorderrad?


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2007)

crap schrieb:


> Zu den sehr schoenen Videos haette ich noch eine Ergaenzungsfrage:
> 
> Wie fuehlt sich ein Coust waehrend des Sprungs anders an als ein normaler Treter mit Landung auf beiden Raedern oder HR zuerst? Spuert man die Drehbewegung nach vorne, die man ausloest, richtig? Ist der Kopf gefuehlsmaessig sehr weit vor dem Lenker und ueber dem Vorderrad?



ja man lehnt sich halt echt weit nach vorne, aber das wichtigste ist das man vorm absprung das vorderrad schon schööön tief hat...dann kommmts fast von allein....


----------



## crap (3. Mai 2007)

Ok, dann lehne ich mal. Weiteren Bericht gibts dann unter "Verletzungen".


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2007)

crap schrieb:


> Ok, dann lehne ich mal. Weiteren Bericht gibts dann unter "Verletzungen".



 übertreib es net!


----------



## Kinimod (3. Mai 2007)

@ eisbein

Ich glaube Du suchst das hier:

Ich zitiere grade mal aus dem New Vid Thread .



Ray schrieb:


> ich lasse euch mal an meiner Suche nach der perfekten Tipptechnik teilhaben...
> 
> Objekt: ansteigende Mauer
> Anlauf: eine Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (3. Mai 2007)

Kinimod schrieb:


> @ eisbein
> 
> Ich glaube Du sucht das hier:
> 
> Ich zitiere grade mal aus dem New Vid Thread .



Besten dank


----------



## Eisbein (3. Mai 2007)

genau das ist das. danke


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2007)

wobei ich ja echt nicht glaube dass das 125cm sind...aber kann auch an der perspektive liegen.


----------



## dane08 (5. August 2012)

mal ne frage zum gappen, was macht ihr mit den pedalen, wenn ihr das vorderrad an der kante zum schwung holen runterlasst? hab jetzt drei möglichkeiten für mich gefunden - 
1.) pedalstellung so lassen wie sie ist, wenn ich auf dem hr stehe- funktioniert nicht wirklich
2.) pedale ein bischen rannziehen, bevor ich das vr runterlasse,sodass sie kurbeln parrallel zum boden sind wenn das vr unten ist
3.) pedale ein bischen ranziehen während das vr runter geht, sodass die kurbel quasi die ganze zeit parrallel zum boden sind.
(mit pedale ranziehen meine ich quasi rückwärtstreten um bei absprung ein bischen vorwärts treten zu können)
damit sind so 2-2,20m drinne aber irgendwie komm ich nicht so richtig drauf wie ichs machen soll und die angst durch zu starkes nach vorne werfen/ vr zu tief absinken lassen vorn rüber zu fliegen ist irgendwie auch immer so ein bischen da.
hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine

so siehts zurzeit aus (0:45 ,  1:20,  1:48)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41988376"]berlin summer preview on Vimeo[/ame]

wie macht ihr das? steht ihr eher leicht schräg zur kante oder senkrecht? wieviel macht ihr mit treten und wieviel mit dem körper? 
würde mich über ein paar hilfreiche tipps freuen!


----------



## family-biker (5. August 2012)

kurze hüpfer trete ich eher aufrecht stehend,während ich gaps mehr dem nach vorne fallen "hinterhertrete".über die pedalstellung mach ich mir dabei weniger nen kopf


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2012)

problem am rückwärtstreten, die kette steht beim absprung wahrscheinlich nicht mehr unter zug.

Ansonsten. Ich bleib in der stellung, du sollst ja das vr nicht bis zum boden fallen lassen.

Aber vorallem zählt ein guter absprung von der Kante und nicht 30cm dahinter mit treten 'abspringen'


----------

